# اعلاميات



## Rosa Fernandez

I'm doing a translation and I can't find  the word اعلاميات in the dictionary. Here's the context:

أخبرني والدي في الهاتف أنني سوف التحق ثانية بالمدرسة العسكرية للاعلاميات العسكرية لأنه كان متتبعا بكل مراحل التدريب​!متشكرة قوي​


----------



## elroy

I think it means "media."


----------



## SofiaB

In my dictionary علاميات=token, slogan, catchword,logo


----------



## cherine

Take care Sofia, the Arabic word is اعلاميات not علاميات . But I don't pretend to know what it means. Elroy's suggestion is the only valid one yet; although إعلاميات عسكرية doesn't give me much sense, even in Arabic !


----------



## SofiaB

Cherine: I used the closest word to what was said without the exact spelling. The original is not in most dictionaries. Do you agree?


----------



## cherine

I'm not sure Sofia. First, I'm not sure the word علاميات exists, was it علامات ?
Besides, either words إعلاميات and علاميات don't give much sense with عسكرية .

On a second thought, the word إعلاميات is used for women working in the Media الإعلاميات المصريات to designate the المذيعات والمخرجات والعاملات فى مجال الإعلام بشكل عام this would -maybe and just maybe- means that the speaker -if she's a girl- will study Media in a military school !

Again strange, don't you think ? 
Waiting for any help from Rosa on the context.


----------



## Rosa Fernandez

Here's the happy end:

I posted it in a [promotional content removed] website 

informatics

The whole concept is new to me. I found this in the Wikipedia:

*Informatics* or *information science* is the study of information. It is often, though not exclusively, studied as a branch of computer science and information technology and is related to ontology and software engineering. Someone who practices the profession of informatics is called an informaticist, an informatician, or simply an informatics scientist.

The translation was into Spanish, so I also learned that the Spanish word for it is "informática", which also means "computer science", so it's all a little confusing.

Thank you very much to all of you!


----------



## elroy

That makes sense, but what is "military informatics"???


----------



## Rosa Fernandez

> That makes sense, but what is "military informatics"???


 
Sorry! my mistake! I copied it wrong. The text says:
 
سوف التحق بالمدرسة العسكرية للإعلاميات​ 
I made up the second "askariya". Does it make more sense now?
 
I didn't know we couldn't post links to other sites. I won't do it in the future!
 
Thanks again!​


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> I think it means "media."


I believe you are right.  I asked my professor and she said that اعلاميات only means media (in plural form).  

Informatics, or science relating to the computer, is الاعلامية or علم الاعلامية .


----------



## elroy

Rosa Fernandez said:
			
		

> Sorry! my mistake! I copied it wrong. The text says:
> 
> سوف التحق بالمدرسة العسكرية للإعلاميات​
> I made up the second "askariya". Does it make more sense now?​
> I didn't know we couldn't post links to other sites. I won't do it in the future!​
> 
> Thanks again!​


I guess that would mean "military school for media."  Doesn't make a _whole_ lot of sense, but it could be a very particular type of school.

You are allowed to post links to other sites - just not ones that promote a product - especially another forum!


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> I guess that would mean "military school for media."  Doesn't make a _whole_ lot of sense, but it could be a very particular type of school.
> 
> You are allowed to post links to other sites - just not ones that promote a product - especially another forum!


Maybe she meant "I will enroll in the military school for (meaning: in order to study) media.


----------



## cherine

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> I believe you are right. I asked my professor and she said that اعلاميات only means media (in plural form).
> 
> Informatics, or science relating to the computer, is الاعلامية or علم الاعلامية .


Although this is the first time I hear of the word i3lamiyyaat, I think we can accept it as one of the many new -strange- words, invented to translate new foreign words.

Even the word i3lamiyyat as a plural of media is a new thing to me.

So, Josh, we can accept as a compromise between what we learnt and what your prof. said that علم الإعلامية can have إعلاميات as plural. (P.S. also علم الإعلامية is totally new to me) 

WOW !!! So many new things in one thread


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> Although this is the first time I hear of the word i3lamiyyaat, I think we can accept it as one of the many new -strange- words, invented to translate new foreign words.
> 
> Even the word i3lamiyyat as a plural of media is a new thing to me.
> 
> So, Josh, we can accept as a compromise between what we learnt and what your prof. said that علم الإعلامية can have إعلاميات as plural. (P.S. also علم الإعلامية is totally new to me)


I was thinking that as well. I only briefly asked and I did not write the explanation. I will verify with her just to be 100% sure.


----------



## Rosa Fernandez

> I guess that would mean "military school for media." Doesn't make a _whole_ lot of sense, but it could be a very particular type of school.


 
I think it has to do with informatics, or computer science or something like that, because once he entered المدرسة العسكرية للاعلاميات he 
"اختار التخصص في صيانة الحواسب¨
But the text is handwritten and the quality of the writing not very good, so he might have misspelled the word (twice?). I'll ask tomorrow a Moroccan if he knows that school...


----------



## cherine

Hi Rosa,
If your text is Morrocan, this can help explain our trouble understanding it : Morrocans have their own arabizations/translations of new words, which make their texts sometimes difficult for us (in the easter Arab world) to understand. Sometimes when I read a text written by a Morrocan -something I must admit that I don't do much- the only thing that helps me understand it is my French! oh yes, because they sometimes -only sometimes- simply arabize a French word. Even the months names....

Anyway, to get back to the word "informatics", the Arabic word we have for it, at least in Egypt, is المعلوماتية not much better either, but at least this is the word you'd find in a text from this side of the world


----------



## Rosa Fernandez

A Moroccan friend told me it means "computer science" (which is also "informática" in Spanish so my translation was ok). 
Cherine, you are right about the influence of French in Moroccan Arabic; actually I would expect a Moroccan to say  "لانفورماتيك" (l'informatique) as they say "لورديناتير" (l'ordinateur)for "computer". When speaking Arabic they don't only use French technical terms, but also everyday words and expressions, the quantity of which depends on the type of conversation, town, social class, etc., and sometimes they just switch between Arabic and French, especially in Rabat and Casablanca.


----------

